# Pé na jaca



## mamaLidia

que quiere decir, esa expresión, por ejemplo en una frace como "¿ja enfiou o pé na jaca?. Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Estava tentando achar um tópico em que já mencionamos essa expressão. Ainda não achei.
Ainda há discussões sobre o uso dessa expressão. Veja aqui. De maneira geral as pessoas a usam com o sentido de fazer algo que não deveriam ter feito, cometer uma gafe, um erro.
http://www.opovo.com.br/opovo/buchicho/648656.html


----------



## FranParis

Inquérito do jornal "O Globo":

Pra você, o que significa “enfiar o pé na jaca”? 



Resultado parcial:

Enfiar o pé na jaca é exagerar, passar dos limites 

- 52%


É fazer algo de que se arrependa depois 


- 48%



Total de votos: 11052 votos


----------



## Amarello

Oí gente,

Ontem vi um capítulo dum romance chamado "pé na jaca".  O qué "pé na jaca"?  Muito obrigada.
Abracos,
Amarello


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Veja aqui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=306110&highlight=p%E9+na+jaca


----------



## Amarello

Ahh, muito obrigada.  
Abracos,
Amarello


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Depois dessas explicações, os hispanohablantes sabem o que é uma JACA ? he he ..

RT


----------



## Vanda

Para os que não conhecem jaca.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Para os que não conhecem jaca.



Esse aí enfiou o "peixe" na jaca ..... e não o pé.... LOL


----------



## Lusitania

nós aqui metemos o pé na argola


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Esse aí enfiou o "peixe" na jaca ..... e não o pé.... LOL


 

eso mismo pense yo.....ya vi la jaca pero que esta haciendo esa tilapia dentro???.. jajajaja!!!  o   hehehehe?


----------



## vf2000

Meter la pata!


----------



## Carmen Fernández

Alguien me ayuda con esta expresión? cuál sería una frase equivalente en español de Argentina? En lenguaje informal.
Por el contexto se refiere a beber demasiado.
Gracias
Carmen F.


----------



## Vanda

Carmencita, já temos esta discussão aqui. Juntei à sua. É só procurar nos posts acima do seu.


----------



## Guigo

Carmen Fernández said:


> Alguien me ayuda con esta expresión? cuál sería una frase equivalente en español de Argentina? En lenguaje informal.
> Por el contexto se refiere a *beber demasiado*.
> Gracias
> Carmen F.


 
Isso mesmo! Por extensão, dizemos que _vamos enfiar o pé na jaca_, para qualquer abuso equivalente: comer em excesso, farrear, jogar, etc.


----------



## Carmen Fernández

Gracias por las explicaciones, conozco el sentido de la expresión en portugués, lo que busco es una expresión, en el mismo registro, en español de Argentina. Emborracharse? Agarrarse un pedo? Mamarse? Encurdarse? Algunas me parecen demasiado "serias", otras demasiado "gíria".


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Meter la pata!


----------

